# Sad Day



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Some of you may remember a few months ago we had problems with the neighbours saying the dogs were barking or more specifically Ridley.

We have been trying various methods to curb this and ease the tension but it's not working..and sadly we have had to admit defeat and have decided to rehome Ridley.

Now before you all jump down my throat let me explain a few things. 
What I haven't told you all was we are also having issues with our son at the moment as he has behavioural issues and these are getting harder and harder to deal with. We are also finding it a little hard financially too.... 
I think with all this and the tension its causing its making Ridley react. In turn this makes Gus set off and its getting to the neighbours.

Thus there is a vicious cycle...rids barks, we get stressed, My son creates, tension rises, ridley barks...

So after a discussion with the neighbours and between +Joel and I we have decided Leon must come first and the peace of the living situation.

So Rids needs a new home...for the present we are hoping to find him a home by ourselves but we only have a few weeks before the neighbours will complain again, then its the local rehoming centre.

I'm hoping to find Gus and Brodie a temp home for a while until we sort leon out then have them back as they are fairly quiet.

Raggs i hope can go with ridley but if she can't then we'll have to decide what to do.

Any suggestions/support right now would be most welcome.
PLEASE remember this hasn't been easy for us and we are upset BUT Leon and Mimosa MUST come first and my sanity!

thanks guys
x


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

It may not be a good idea alone, due to the short time scale, but....
Personally, I would invest in a few bandanas and/or jackets from ebay, that read "looking for home". Then have the dogs wear them whilst walking them. 

That way the people you meet on walks will know the dogs are looking for homes and you can get a good impression of possible new owners without them putting on a show. If you do meet a possible new owner, then continue on to then doing a home check.

At least 2 foster dogs I had were rehomed in this way, and the people I was meeting and looking that carefully at the dogs were often those that may want dogs like that, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Thank you Kare.

I am devestated but I know deep down it's the right thing.
Leons just had a small 'do' now and it's getting so awful.

I just cannot cope with it all.
Leon seems to have gotten worse of late, if I'd have known he was gonna get this bad I'd have never gotten brodie.

Were just discussing what to do about them... Whether to (for want of a better phrase) cut our losses and sell them or see if say someone from the old Tyme community can help us?

I feel totally down....


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that Rach, no doubt this was a difficult decision to make but I believe you are doing the right thing. It's never easy to decide to rehome a pet but sometimes that is the best decision. 

I hope you find Ridley the very best home, don't be afraid to be thorough and picky about who he goes to, you have to make sure he's going somewhere he will be loved and well-looked after. 

Hopefully things ease up at home with your son and the neighbours once he's been re-homed. Sounds so stressful xx


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Kat.

We've kept Leons issues hidden for so long...
And it's now taking it's toll on my marriage and it's effecting mimosa too.

Leon is aggressive, and struggles to cope.
He needs our time and needs us to be there for him and right now with all whats going on we can't.
He cut another child's hair at school last week.
:-(

Joel and I feel sick at the thought of getting rid of our beloved dogs but my child must come first.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sadly there are times where you have to prioritise and it seems to me that you have to prioritise Leon while you try to cope with his problems. :sad:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks feorag.
We've spent a fortune trying to sort the dogs and help Leon and it's now gotten to far.

I know what I'm doing is right but it doesn't stop it hurting.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I am sure a number of us have doggy facebook friends, how about you make an ad photo thing up for the pair of them and people can share it around. 

Maybe it would be that tiny bit easier for you if you knew a friend of a friend had them and could maybe pass a few reports back as to their welfare?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I think they may have to go to our local rehome Kare...
It's been a struggle for the past few weeks if I'm honest and tbf the neighbours commenting has just brought to a head an issue that has been bubbling for a while.
We've literally tried everything... And spent a lot of money in the process.

We've had our eye open for offers of homes but nothing has come up.
Leons had two dos in the past three hours and I'm struggling.

It's no ones fault and it's certainly not the dogs..... But at present the dogs are not getting the attention they need and it's effecting Ridley and stressing him out.

Ridley has always been shall we say erm... Flighty! But as Leons gotten worse and the tension has increased plus we've had other family issues such as my mum having cancer and a cardiac arrest the pressure has built and were all suffering.
This has made Ridley on pins.... It was ok cause Leon wasn't too bad but as Leons gotten worse the tension has increased.

I suspect Leon has something such as ADHD or aspergers but I can't keep spreading myself this thin....
I also work full time with kids.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I'd also like to add that I probably won't be coming on much for a while...
It's too hard emotionally and I need time with Leon.
I will be keeping in contact with Neil so will still keep up to date but I'm not gonna be postin much after this weekend.
Thanks to all of you who have helped in this issue and all the best...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry everything is going badly for you and understand how much time you will need to spend with Leon, so don't beat yourself up about the situation - it 's unavoidable, but children must come first.

Things won't always be like this, believe me. We all go through bad times and then 'average' times, then hopefully good times and then 'average' times again and then bad times again - it's really the cycle of life, but there is always light at the end of the tunnel, even though that tunnel might seem to be never-ending. My tunnel was multi-miles long and I'm still struggling to reach the end, but it's there!

Don't forget to come back and update us with how you're getting on. :2thumb:


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear this 

Might be a daft suggestion, but have you got a friend that could maybe take Ridley on for a few months whilst you sort things out? Just as a breather to give you time before you rehome permanently? 

Best of luck whatever you decide to do  xx


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Thank you
It's been a long night with lots of tears and emotional wrestling but at the end of it all I know deep down it's the right thing.

I'm hoping to have gus and Brodie long term fostered so at least we have some options with them.... Well see how Leon gets on.

Were lucky that we still have their breeders close at hand to help.
Alas, Ridley and Raggs will need new homes... As their breeders are long gone.

I think the complaint has simply brought a situation that was bubbling away to the surface. And we've finally dealt with it.
And I I'm honest a part of me does feel relief at that.
The pressure of knowing deep down that the situation wasn't right was becoming as unbearable as the neighbours, Leon and work etc.

Feorag- as always your reply was like a little virtual hug.... Thanks.
Joel and I are grateful for all the support you've all given us over the past two years.
Now I need to find the right support for my son.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't be put off when trying to get help for Leon, but at least nowadays specialists are so much more aware of these sort of problems in children.

When my daughter was young she was a problem and twice i sought help from my doctor as I felt something wasn't right. Unfortunately, because she'd learned how to modify her behaviour out of the home, her problems were deemed to be psychological rather than psychiatric and she was referred to a paediatrician psychologist who actually was little or no help at all. Then again as a teenager she was referred to a teenage psychologist, who said she was emotionally immature and couldn't handle close emotional relationships and that got us nowhere at all.

Eventually she went down the path of a lot of teenagers with problems like this and started self medicating on drugs! She once explained to me that the only time she felt 'normal' was when she was using - when she wasn't using she thought she was 'not right in the head' :sad:

She's now (at 37) been diagnosed as cyclothymic (borderline bi-polar) her psychiatrists have all said to her that she was AD/HD as a child and none of them can believe she wasn't diagnosed and that she wasn't prescribed ritalin to try and control it and they all reckon that the psychologists should have picked this up. Her psychiatrist is certain that if she'd been diagnosed and treated correctly as a child, her symptoms would not have 'mutated' to cyclothymia.

She has put our family through hell since she was about 6 years old (and still does on occasions that we are all together, such as last year on holiday) and her temper and nastiness has affected my son greatly, as they are so different.

So it's important that you push to try and get the right help for Leon.

If you ever want to just 'talk' you can always pm me!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

So sorry Rach.

Was really hoping it wouldn't come to this for you, but as a mum myself I know you're doing the right thing. 

Please let me know if you'd like any help crossposting to News - Rescue Helpers Unite

Take care and I hope you get the help you need for Leon

xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont know if its any help but my son who is now 21 was diagnosed with ADHD when he was 5 years old. I too had a problem with barking dogs and neighbours etc but worked through it all and got through the other side. Chris has made me a very proud mum and has proved evryone wrong. Its a very bumpy ride but when you see the end result(when they become adult)you will give yourself a pat on the back


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

thank you so, so much guys.
I was scared of the replies i was going to get to be honest but you've proven what a caring bunch you all are (yet again)

I know some people can get through this with pets and work etc combined But joel works shifts and i work long days and trying to get home...walk the dogs, sort leon, do football runs, attend meetings, sort leon, sort leon...
etc etc...
its breaking my family apart...joel and I had a terrible row a few weeks ago and had to go to my dads for help and support...and when we thought about it it was simply the pressure... something has to give and it can't (obviously) be my son and daughter/the family.
weve struggled on for a few weeks but i'm tired like all the time, leons still aggresive at times and now Mimosa is copying him.

The thing thats upsetting is when i look at joel I can see he's devestated...especially about Gus... and then i waver... but I have to be strong...and i feel like i'm the only one being strong?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Always a PM away if you need to talk or vent any frustration.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Rach, your son has to come first hun :2thumb:. It's never easy, my eldest son was 11 before he was finally diagnosed with ADHD (was told at 7 he didn't have it, they can only diagnose them after 7 as many symptoms show in younger children & are part of growing up & not ADHD), i had kept on for years that something wasn't right with him. He got taken off the Ritalin when he started at college & just went downhill from there, 2 years ago it was either him or me that left home!!! You need to push the health aurthorities for a diagnosis as many don't listen hun. If you need any support feel free to message me as i know how hard it can be both physically & mentally. Oh my son will be 21 in December. Get the school involved too, it was due to my son's school writing to my GP that my son finally got a diagnosis :2thumb:.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

its also hard cause i'm not sure what it is with leon?
i suspect its just his genetic makeup and he's simply a worrisome and angry child but until i have the time (and i mean 'real' time) to sit and make diaries and look for triggers i cant even begin to help him.
Then even when we've discovered what is going on its the slog of sorting out how to deal with him and how to help him feel settled.

I'll list some of what we're dealing with to see if others recognise what it may be.

His moods swing... yesterday for example we had a 'good' day with no outbursts and a good bedtime. some days bedtime can take 2 hours. 
some days he can have outbursts several times...
Out bursts vary, he will shout and scream..his langauge can be shall we say...choice. He hits and has given my daughter two black eyes.
he has punched me....
he rolls about on the floor, throws items and punches walls.

He is very negative and doesnt like compliments, losing, joeks about him, being centre of attention etc. he thinks hes stupid/ugly etc.

He is behind academically, his reading is a slog and his writing is terrible.
his number work is poor... he lacks self belief.

emotionally as you would guess he is also younger than his age...he struggles with playground banter.

BUT and heres the thing...he only does this at home, with family and occasionally out...NEVER really at school


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> its also hard cause i'm not sure what it is with leon?
> i suspect its just his genetic makeup and he's simply a worrisome and angry child but until i have the time (and i mean 'real' time) to sit and make diaries and look for triggers i cant even begin to help him.
> Then even when we've discovered what is going on its the slog of sorting out how to deal with him and how to help him feel settled.
> 
> ...




See with ADHD it is all the time not just in certain situations (some situations may make it worse). Have you got a good routine with him? Like bedtimes he has a bath, you do some reading say & then lights out at a set time? Children with "problems" strive on routine & hate any change at all to this routine. I really hope you can get to the bottom of this, just keep bugging your GP as they have to refer you to a specialist childrens unit :2thumb:.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

its not a nice situation, how old is ur son? have you spoke to him about rehoming the dogs? what if he reacts bad to it and misses them and gets worse?

my little girl still hasnt 100% gotten over us having to have mojo the chi pts due to cancer and that was nearly a year ago now. i know when we lost mojo my little girl was like a different child for a month or so couldnt sleep eat etc. jusy hope you have considered all the possibilities before rehoming. sometimes animals can charm children i know mine would be lost without the dogs


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Of course we have thought this through...we are gutted!

At the end of the day I dont want the dogs to get hurt... and thats what will happen. Or they will get cross and and up being pushed too far! I'd rather see them in good homes than PTS for snapping at Leon.

Leon will miss them but at the moment he doesn't actually seem to care for anything and is volatile to say the least... Its a vicious circle and i have to break it....

Of course I will miss the dogs...ive cried everynight about this and feel totally depressed BUT Leon MUST come first.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> I dont know if its any help but my son who is now 21 was diagnosed with ADHD when he was 5 years old. I too had a problem with barking dogs and neighbours etc but worked through it all and got through the other side. Chris has made me a very proud mum and has proved evryone wrong. Its a very bumpy ride but when you see the end result(when they become adult)you will give yourself a pat on the back



See, this is all well and good and i do 'like' this post but please dont think I'm giving up.
Weve spent a fortune trying to remedy this... and although it all worked out for you in terms of keeping the pets, sorting your child out etc... I cant do it.

I suffer from depression too and this combined with leon, dogs barking, neighbours squarking, my job and life in general has pushed the whole family to the edge.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

sorry if i sounded a little harsh, defensive etc 
I just want people to understand that i havent just taken 5 mins over this decision...it took a weekend of tears, arguments, possible solutions, asking around, etc etc etc before we got to this.
We have talked about changing our decision and how we can possibly do it differently but its not possible.

3.45pm- case in point.
I've just had a call from leon's school saying he tried to strangle another child at school today.
I'm currently at work and had to deal with this...Joel has just gotten in and ive had to call him.
My sister has collected leon today and he kicked of with her outside school... shes had to deal with that.
this will probaly go on intot this evening...and all the while my daughter is not getting any attention and my dogs aren't either.
so before anyone else asks me if ive considered this/if we know what we are doing/how will the dogs feel etc etc etc...
YES I HAVE... and i'm tired and stressed and now in tears....


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

One of my children had similar behaviour to what you describe i cut out all drinks and foods that were colourful ,wotsits ,pizza,limeade,orangeade ,orange squash etc in fact even coca cola was off the list . He was only allowed to drink fresh orange juice that had nothing added or milk.

The transformation was startling .Once he was stable i re-introduced things bit by bit and assessed his behaviour . He never went back to his old ways once we'd worked it out, it took time and effort but it was well worth it.

In fact part way through my experiment he came back home popping one night ,turns out he'd had a bag of quavers at his friends house. You would be surprised how foodstuffs can affect kids. 

Worth a try if you haven't already.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

thank you graylord....
we have tried this but will be trying again once we are settled.

sorry guys but I'm tired, upset and just a bit prickly!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Neil is kindly fostering gus for us long term...
Ridley and Raggs may have a rehome to some people near us....


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's excellent news - I hope the new home for Raggs and Ridley works out! :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

May!

One thing we have decided is neither Ridley or raggs will go to kennels.
They will go to a rehome... So they have love and warmth.

If this option doesn't work out then they will stay until another option is available and until I am fully satisfied the home is right for them.

They will not just be dumped and I can assure you all that will be the case....


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> They will not just be dumped and I can assure you all that will be the case....


No need for the assurances in my opinion.
Those that know you will not need them, and anyone that need assurance from you that you are doing your best and will do all you can for your dogs within the restricted options life has handed you does not know you, so no need to justify yourself to them.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Ridley and Raggs are going to meet a new family on Sunday.
They are local (a work friends mum) and are very keen.

I will still be able to keep in contact if I wish and it sounds perfect....calm household with only an older child (aged 11) mum works four hours a day... term time only so they will have company.
No noise or aggro kid!!! LOL

Plus she has a big garden with wall.

I'm still tentative as she may see them and think eeek! but we are meeting up for a walk at the local park on sunday, then if she is still as keen we're gonna go for a rehome the following weekend... so she has the six weeks hols to settle them and get sorted.
I will be asking her loads of questions and if she is definate she wants them.... i will make her a little pack up....


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking for a fingers cross smiley...but there isn't one :whistling2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

they were the two i was most concerned about (as it were) i just want them to be happy. Gus can cope with leon as its all he's known But ridley and raggs just want quiet time and get a bit scared. 
i still have questions i need to discuss with them... and i'd like to see their garden... but i trust my work mate... she wouldnt lie.
Shes as excited as her mum.... as she will be caring for them if mum goes away for a weekend.

This way they will be gone before the holidays start and leon is about all day....


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm wishing you all the best and hope that things will work out for the best. It's great how much care you take into making sure the dogs go to the right homes. I'm sure they'll be just fine (it certainly sounds like a great home for them) and it'll take a great weight of your shoulder.

Re-homing a pet is a very hard thing to do, but you're doing the right thing and credits to you for that.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

So glad you're getting this sorted  Must be horrible to deal with 

Is there a possibility of getting all of them back in the future once you're settled and sorted?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

Hi Rach,

Only just seen this thread and your adverts, I'm so sorry to hear about your situation, I know from personal experience how hard it can be to cope with extreme family situations alongside depression/work/pets etc and I really hope your situation improves soon and things start to get a little better for you. Just wish I could do something to help, but I can at least send big internet hugs your way! :grouphug: I really hope the potential new home for Raggs and Ridley works out well and that they turn out to be a suitable new family. As others have said make sure you keep on and on at the doctors as sometimes some of them take a while to get the message and take you seriously unfortunately  

Just keep taking it one day at a time, I really do hope everything improves for you soon and if there is any way at all in which I can be of help, just PM me  xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That sounds really promising Rach - I do hope it works out for you - and them! :2thumb:


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

I've just read through this and although I don't know you from Adam, tears came to my eyes. I can never understand why people have to go through life with such hard decisions like this. I just feel for you so much. I don't have any dogs or children but I can only imagine how painful this is for you, I really hope that the potential new home works out as it will give you some time with your son that he needs. Like I said before, I don't know you from Adam but if you ever need to talk, you have so many people on here (me included) that you can message. I hope that things start to look up soon for you and your family.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Thank you so so much.
It's really kind.
Thing is it's so difficult to explain it all... Without sounding heartless towards the older dogs...
Ridley means so much to us but when we got him he was the baby and then Raggs came along and was his little sister!
He's always been barky and uptight but we coped as there were only us two.
Then Leon came along and Ridley seemed to go on red alert.
He became a bundle of nerves and would sit by Leons pram whining.
Raggs would copy.... 
Then mimosa came along and things calmed a little.
We moved to a bigger house and got gus and despite Leons issues which were around then we were ok.
The issue is when Leon kicks off....
It really unnerves rids.... He gets stressed and prowls... Gus and Raggs ignore it and go to sleep!
Lol
So we considered rehoming gus and Brodie but that won't solve the problem as the problem is Ridley.
So what to do? We tried everything.... Spent a tonne of money and time.... So we decided they all had to go... To keep the newest dogs would be unfair...
As it turns out this new family are looking for just two dogs like ridley and Raggs....
We won't be taking them two back ever as we feel it would unsettle them in their old age... Plus half the issue is Ridley reacting to leon.

Raggs is going with him as company and because she will pine without him
...
She is actually ok with Leon.

Gus is on foster and will hopefully be able to come back... Which Leon is very excited about.

So Brodie is left... What to do?
Do we try and Forster her too? Or is this disrespectful to Ridley and Raggs.

I don't want people to think were just chucking them out...
But I can also argue that it would be nice to think we can have two of them back.

I am happy for rids and Raggs.... Excited for them almost but also confused.

I feel like the biggest shit.... 
Advice please.

No nastiness please I'm fragile and asking for advice NOT lectures!!!!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> Thank you so so much.
> It's really kind.
> Thing is it's so difficult to explain it all... Without sounding heartless towards the older dogs...
> Ridley means so much to us but when we got him he was the baby and then Raggs came along and was his little sister!
> ...


Oh Hun, I wish I could give you a big hug right now!! For a start you shouldn't feel bad and you shouldn't blame yourself, you are obviously doing the best for your dogs and your family and as awful a situation as it is, putting your son first is the right thing to do.

Ridley is obviously from what you say very unnerved by Leon and too easily stressed/reactive. As an animal owner the number 1 priority should be the animals welfare and a frequently stressed out/wound up animal is not ideal, so in my opinion the fact that you are trying to make sure Ridley is in the most suitable environment for him where he will be less nervy and stressed shows that you are putting his welfare first and doing the best thing for him. You have to remember as an older dog who is more "set in his ways", he's less able to cope with stresses and environmental changes and as horrible as it is for you to do, you are doing the best for Ridley right now. On the same token if Raggs wouldn't be happy and would stress without him then rehoming her with him is the best option. You've tried other options to try and help the situation where other people may have just rehomed the dogs at the slightest sign of any issues. So your showing what a responsible and caring owner you are by trying every other option before resorting to rehoming, there should be more people out there like you!

Anyone that has met/knows you will know you are not simply "chucking them out" and will know you aren't that kind of person and you shouldn't feel any guilt for wanting to keep Gus and Brodie. They are younger and so will be able to better adapt to your situation with Leon, you've tried your hardest to get Ridley to settle and tried to help him adapt but unfortunately it wasn't successfull, but you have made the hardest (and bravest) decision to rehome him in order to make sure he is happier. You shouldn't feel bad about that as you are clearly doing the best for your dogs and your family. 

If I was in your position, I would foster out both Gus and Brodie, give the situation with Leon a chance to settle down while you badger the hell out the doctors and try and get some kind of diagnosis/help out of them. It gives you a chance to "cool off" from the stress of this situation and will enable you to think a little more clearly and at least that way you will have time to decide whether you will be able to take them back and make it work or whether rehoming really is the right option for you. It will just provide a bit of breathing space for you as whether you decide to keep them both or rehome it will be a difficult decision and it avoids you potentially making the wrong decision now and regretting it later. That's just what I'd do if it was me though.

It's going to feel very weird for a while what is happening with Ridley and Raggs but just keep thinking of how happy they will be in their new home and how happy Rids will be when he isn't so unnerved/stressed so often. You are doing the best for them and that is plain for anyone to see. If I was still living in Cumbria with large house and garden I'd offer to foster Brodie myself for you until you were in a better situation but sadly my current housing with it's teeny yard isn't really doggie suitable  

I know it's hard but try to think of the positive things (like Rids and Raggs getting to stay together) and not let everything get you down too much, it will all work out eventually and hopefully you are eventually in a position to be able to get Gus and Brodie back in the future. And don't go blaming yourself/thinking badly of yourself about all this, that's an order lol! x


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Well see.
Joel is unsure... Were hoping to allow gus full run of the house eventually, as one thing Leon has said he'd like if we keep gus is to have him upstairs with him... To keep him company and be his friend!
(he really did say that!)
Now gus would be fine with this... Brodie... Would run amock causing stress which is what were trying to avoid.
Lol

Thanks becca for the reply... Its nice of you to say that about me!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> Well see.
> Joel is unsure... Were hoping to allow gus full run of the house eventually, as one thing Leon has said he'd like if we keep gus is to have him upstairs with him... To keep him company and be his friend!
> (he really did say that!)
> Now gus would be fine with this... Brodie... Would run amock causing stress which is what were trying to avoid.
> ...


No worries, you are a lovely person and don't deserve to be in such a difficult situation, if I could wave a magic wand and fix everything I would! And if anyone has a go at you you can send them my way and I'll set my crazy cats on them :lol2:

Aww that is really encouraging that Leon has said that! A good sign for the future, hopefully eventually you can get Gus back and make it work. Aww bless Brodie...maybe she would be a little better when a few months older and maybe calmed down a little? Although after only ever keeping border collies (and having them remain mental till old age!) I'm not sure to what extent this breed calms down/chills out with age? Hopefully it's just a puppy thing and she would be a little calmer when older and less prone to running amock lol.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Great news!
The family are deffo taking rids and Raggs.
I've explained all the pros and cons....
And I got a call today to say the lady has taken a full week off work to settle them in. She knows rids needs the calmness of a new house and has taken time off to let him come early.
Wow!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

Oh wow that is brilliant news!!!  So glad it's worked out with these guys, you must be so relieved! So lovely that she's taking time off work to help them settle too!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That is excellent news! I'm sure they'll settle well, especially when they've got each other for company, which might not have happened if you'd ended up having to put them into a rescue! 

Brilliant outcome all round! :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

That is good news.

I do not have children myself, but was speaking to my sister who with children aged 26 to under a year (yes it is like a visit to the Duggers, half are step children, but the eldest and youngest and many in between are hers) and a trained social worker for people with learning disabilities so is someone I consider a bit of an expert, she mentioned considering martial arts training.

Yes I know to me considering teaching an aggressive child to hit seems counter productive, but the discipline and self control they teach apparently can really drastically help with so many negative behaviours and channelling negative feelings and frustration.

Anyway I am sure at the moment it is a little hectic, maybe something to think of in the future. 

I love a saying I read once for this type of situation
Whilst you are up to your ass in Crocodiles it is easy to forget that your mission is to drain the swamp.
I hope when your swamp is a little cleaner you can tackle the crocs :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree with Kare - maybe a training that involves discipline and self control is a good way to channel all that energy and aggression? :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm glad Ridley and Raggs have found a good home  sounds like the best option for all involved tbh.
I agree with the martial arts idea. Friend of mine got kicked out of school for always getting into fights, kicking off, stuff like that. Before he left, one of the teachers suggested a disciplined martial arts to his social worker. He didn't fancy a lot of stuff but quite liked the idea of boxing. It's not as disciplined as most, but its helped him a lot and he's pretty good now, he's even teaching my little brother to box, whos got similar issues to Leon by what you've said, and he's come on in leaps and bounds. Something to look into : victory:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Just to keep you updated before I go (having a good long break from here)
Were all set for Saturday... I've spent a fortune on stuff to send with Ridley and Raggs!
Emma my work mate has told me I can go see them if I wish! So depending on how Leon settles we may do that...will obviously allow the dogs a good long spell to settle.

Brodie and gus are on reprieve at the moment... As Leon totally broke down about them going and after consulting the school, teachers and sone health professionals at my mums work they felt maybe too many changes could be too much for Leon.

So it's finding the balance I guess.
Were all going camping over summer if the weather improves!!!!

Leon seems a lot happier already and is planning lots of stuff for us to do over summer.
We have a new tactic in place for stress relief for Leon do he can take himself off and do deep breathing and counting until he feels safe.
This is a new thing and thus far seems to certainly calm him quicker.

Oh and Leon and mimosa will both hopefully be joining a
Martial arts/karate type class...
So thanks for that tip...

Were also getting some news print and having a weekly family scribble night....
Sounds daft but apparently it helps children destress.
As does stroking a dog I've read?!
So Leon is on cuddle duty! Lol

Other plans will include him helping to weigh out their food, so he's involved, brushing them twice a week, and walking them with us.
Leon told us he likes playing footie with gus... It makes him happy!
He told his teacher that gus is the right size for hugging!!!

So we will see...
It's very early days and we still have a long road ahead, including expensive patenting technique classes!
£300 a pop!
But I'm determined to get the balance right so we are all happy...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That all sounds very promising Rach.

It's a researched fact that animals help to calm and de-stress people - that's why Pets as Therapy as an organisation works so well.

I know I suggested that sending away all the dogs might not be the solution and so I agree with the advice you've been given about it maybe stressing Leon if they all go. So I think you're right to move on Ridley who is stressed by his behaviour and Raggs because they have a good relationship, but Gus certainly has joined your family so recently that any of Leon's outbursts are less likely to stress him than the older dogs who've known a quiet life pre-Leon. So I'm really pleased you've decided to keep Gus and Brodie and see how it works out. :2thumb:


----------

